

I lived on Bitcoin for 24 hours - socalforlife
http://money.cnn.com/video/news/2014/11/09/24-hours-on-bitcoin.cnnmoney/index.html?sr=hnmoney111014bitcoin1030video

======
voltagex_
Is there a text version of this?

